
Open Source - Coke & Lemonade way - kingsidharth
http://vineetkumar.net/blog/?p=4
======
younata

        ^You may replace coke with any proprietory beverage of your choice. (I chose 
        coke because the word “coke” has less characters than “pepsi” or “thums-up”.
        Thus I saved a few KiloBytes of a costly resource known as computer memory)
    

I wonder how much extra memory/bandwidth is used by having that note.

